# Mourning geckos



## psychemjr (Jan 6, 2008)

Does anyone use these as inhabitants in their frog vivs? Or have any thoughs on housing them with PDFs.


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

I have housed house geckos with Tinc species. But it was pointless, as I never saw the geckos because they were nocturnal.

Tim


----------



## mdeville (Nov 3, 2008)

I had yellow headed geckos in with my auratus and I saw them all the time and they dont get bigger than two inches total so It worked perfectly. They both lived a very long happy life for a gecko. Make sure you get a small specie of gecko and everything works fine


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

can u feed the flys as a staple too?


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

what size tank can you keep geckos and PDFs together... and also can they handle the humidity?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

depending on the species of gecko will depend on wether they can deal with the humidity. Aldo many gecko species need good ventilation or they do not do well. Day geckos for instance need lower humidity and mych more ventilation than pdf's but their are species than would be suitable liked mentioned above. You just ahve to find the right match.


----------



## chrism (Apr 11, 2007)

Anyone kept Lygodactylus kimhowelli in dart setups? Only large darts I have are aurotaenia, all rest are thumbs. Also, what did people do about basking spots? Have a lone male looking for a better house!

Chris


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

I agree about the day geckos and the humidity. I also notice that they like to taste their environment and if a day gecko decided to check out their brightly colored frog room mates they might get an unpleasant and possibly harmful taste. I dont know if other gecko species are like this or if it is just the day geckos but mine are always tasting around their tanks.


----------

